# Golf "Fore" Kids



## forekidsgolf (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi my name is Nick Del Pozo and I have been teaching kids how to play golf for 16 years and have owned my own private golf academy for kids for the last 4 years. 

My passion in life is just to teach kids how to have fun on the golf course and also how to excel in the game of golf at a young age. 

My academy's mission statement is simple "Introducing the game of golf "FORE" a life time. 

Just looking for feedback on what I could do better or an advice anyone and everyone may have for me. 

Here is the latest video I just posted on youtube: 

‪FREE golf lessons for kids introducing the Core FUN-damental's‬‏ - YouTube


Thanks,

Nick


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Nick. You would get along great with Derrick Payne, the pro at the course where I work. He runs a camp for beginning golfers and seeing the kids out there is just wonderful, knowing they are learning the game properly.


----------



## forekidsgolf (Jul 23, 2011)

Would like to touch base with him and get his feedback on what works with teaching kids the game of golf. 

Thank You !


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'll let him know...

In the 50's, I was fortunate enough to be part of a program in Louisville, Kentucky that was run by a VERY forward thinking pro named Joe Lally Sr. He was head pro at Seneca Golf Course and a family friend.

Joe believed in teaching children the game from an early age and he ran seminars every weekend for us to learn the game. He started with the rules and etiquette. When we could pass a little test on those, we graduated to his classes on how to hit the ball and putt. He also made sure there was time blocked out for us kids to actually get on the course.

After my father made some money in business and joined a country club, I realized how lucky I had been because the young children of members were pretty much blocked out from playing until very late in the afternoons and there was nothing done without high cost to teach kids the game.

It's my understanding Joe Lally Jr. succeeded his father as head pro at Seneca and kept up the same policies about teaching young people as his father had developed so many years before. Having been reminded of them now, I need to try and get back in touch with them.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Difficult to give much feedback from seeing a 4 minute segment. Great to hear the interaction, and to see it was interactive with questions to try and keep them focused. Did notice a number of them looking around at times.

If your session is long enough could you get them hitting balls earlier, and for you to give them the spiel whilst they are on the practice tee?

I used to help out when my lad was teaching kids, and it was all about giving them the basics then getting them to hit the ball. 

Thankfully we got a lot of support from the club and from the members. They kindly let me take a group of 10 out onto the course, my son took another group and we played 10 ball skins around the first 3 holes, which got us back to the clubhouse.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I emailed Derrick with a brief explanation and a link to your website.Let me know if you hear from him. He's a good guy and swapping ideas about what works with kids would certainly be something worth talking about.


----------



## forekidsgolf (Jul 23, 2011)

@BigHobbit this was just a 4 min video of a 15 hour camp. I run my camps Monday thru Friday 3 hours a day. I understand what you're saying but also understand that to keep a kids attention is always a challenge. 

@Dennis Thanks will let you know if and when I hear from him. 

Here is another video I shot a few weeks back:

‪ForeKidsGolfAcademy's Channel‬‏ - YouTube


----------

